
Verizon Cuts A Deal With Apple – Will Sell The iPad Starting October 28th - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/10/verizon-cuts-deal-apple-sell-ipad-starting-october-28th/
======
pitdesi
I like the idea of getting it with mi-fi... although it's a separate box which
is a bit annoying, you can use it for other stuff, like your iPhone when ATT
has no signal. OTOH, 1GB is not a lot of data... it's $35 for 3GB and $50 for
5GB, with $10/GB overage <http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/splash/ipad.jsp>
is the verizon page...

